# Towing W/ My Jeep Cherokee



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am new...My husband and I purchased a 2004 outback by liteway. We pulled it with our Jeep cherokee just fine. We only used it twice so far, But we didn't have a problem. But now I am reading this forum and getting worried







The dealer did everything, they had the truck for a day to put the brakes and hitch on and they said it was fine for towing it. But everytime I see a camper as big as our's 25ft. I see big trucks towing it. We slow down going up hills (that's when we feel it) But other then that it's been fine. 
I just wanted to hear from you guys, you know what you are talking about. I have two small children, so I want to be safe while traveling.
We are going to purchase a new truck, I was trying to hold out until fall, But if my jeep is not safe. I will start looking now. 
Thank you all for you advice and input.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers, you will find that the members here will be able to provide lots of valuable information concerning any questions you may have.

Ed


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We tow a 2003 25rss with a 1995 chevy tahoe 2 door (short wheel base) 4x4 turbo diesel. Our TV is about 600lbs heavier than the TT. My concern is TT weight being more than the TV. TV wheelbase for the lenth of the TT and WD hitch with sway control. TT= Travel Trailer, TV= Tow Vehicle, WD= Weight Distributing. James


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

What does your owners manual say about your max towing capacity and tongue weight ratings for the Jeep?.
Unfortunately you can't count on the dealer saying it will be ok, remember they are selling the TT and are not always looking out for your best interest. Most are very good but some are just out for the sale as has been discussed many times on this site.
I have seen vehicles going down the road that are way over limit, just recently passed a Chevy Cavalier pulling a massive Coleman pop up! We pulled up behind the trailer and could not see a car or mirror at all, not something I would like to try!

Good luck!

Steve


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

What model Outback is it? Guessing, I would say that while you may have the power and gear to tow it, your wheelbase might be a concern and you should pay close attention to getting a quality weight distribution + anti sway setup. Many here on Outbackers have used Hensley hitches with great results which can apparently make up for a "less than ideal" towing setup where the tow vehicle's wheelbase may be on the short side.

-CC


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

What kind of Jeep? It will do it.

I just wouldn't want to do it. I killed a 1998 Grand Cherokee with my 23 ft. boat.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

One -- the only thing you should trust less then a lawyer.. is a dealer...

Two - Towing is easy -- I can pull my trailer with my John Deere Lawn Mower --

Three - Towing safely is much more difficult...

First -- most folks adhere to the NHTSA 80% rule of thumb for towing safely... take the maximum that your manufacturer says that you can tow with ... multiply that by 80% and thatâ€™s what you can tow with SAFELY... (look -- towing capacities are a marketing game -- the more they say you can tow-- the more likely you are to buy their truck -- plus when the manufacturers rate their vehicles for towing they do so with a 150 pound man driving, 1/4 tank of gas and nothing else -- )

The first thing I would do is to calculate the Jeeps GVWR and see if the jeep, gas, supplies, hitch, and tongue weight is within 80%.

The second is that I would check to se what the towing capacity is -- for example -- my truck is rated at 8300 pounds and my trailer weighs in at 6125 ...

Here is a good page to start with RV Towing tips]RV Towing 

Not sure what your Cherokee is so i am going to take a guess -- but in the book I have it says that the average Cherokee 2000-2006 has a tow capacity of 5000 pounds -- so 80% of that means that you should tow a trailer that weighs no more then 4000 pounds SAFELY. (5000 pounds legally).

And that the avg Cherokee has a Payload weight of 1150... THAT MEANS take 1150 pounds MINUS you and a passenger which leaves 850 pounds - full tank of gas -- leaves 690 lbs -- and lets just say that your hitch weight is 600 -- that leaves a mere 90 pounds before you are LEGALLY over your limit -- so you could only LEGALLY carry 90 more pounds in the truck with you ...

So in the best case you could legally tow 5000 pounds and have you, a guest, a full tank of gas and 90 pounds in the TV before being illegal.

Now of course if you go with the NHTSA recommended 80% limit you exceeded that simply by hooking up the trailer ...

Personally -- I think its time to get a larger TV ...


----------



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

[quote name='Ghosty' date='Jul 1 2007, 05:20 PM' post='227369']
One -- the only thing you should trust less then a lawyer.. is a dealer...

Two - Towing is easy -- I can pull my trailer with my John Deere Lawn Mower --

Three - Towing safely is much more difficult...

First -- most folks adhere to the NHTSA 80% rule of thumb for towing safely... take the maximum that your manufacturer says that you can tow with ... multiply that by 80% and thatâ€™s what you can tow with SAFELY... (look -- towing capacities are a marketing game -- the more they say you can tow-- the more likely you are to buy their truck -- plus when the manufacturers rate their vehicles for towing they do so with a 150 pound man driving, 1/4 tank of gas and nothing else -- )

The first thing I would do is to calculate the Jeeps GVWR and see if the jeep, gas, supplies, hitch, and tongue weight is within 80%.

The second is that I would check to se what the towing capacity is -- for example -- my truck is rated at 8300 pounds and my trailer weighs in at 6125 ...

Here is a good page to start with RV Towing tips]RV Towing 

Not sure what your Cherokee is so i am going to take a guess -- but in the book I have it says that the average Cherokee 2000-2006 has a tow capacity of 5000 pounds -- so 80% of that means that you should tow a trailer that weighs no more then 4000 pounds SAFELY. (5000 pounds legally).

And that the avg Cherokee has a Payload weight of 1150... THAT MEANS take 1150 pounds MINUS you and a passenger which leaves 850 pounds - full tank of gas -- leaves 690 lbs -- and lets just say that your hitch weight is 600 -- that leaves a mere 90 pounds before you are LEGALLY over your limit -- so you could only LEGALLY carry 90 more pounds in the truck with you ...

So in the best case you could legally tow 5000 pounds and have you, a guest, a full tank of gas and 90 pounds in the TV before being illegal.

Now of course if you go with the NHTSA recommended 80% limit you exceeded that simply by hooking up the trailer ...

Personally -- I think its time to get a larger TV ...

Thank you all for your help>>







My dealer did stink!!! They tried soooo hard to push me on a new spree with the WARRANTY. (I bought a used outback). But I looked everywhere in Ct. for a used outback not so easy to find. They even went so far as to say outbacks out junk..(luckily I did my research before hand) FYI the used outback cost the same and the brand new spree. So that tells you something right there. The outback is better quality.
So maybe I shouldn't have purchased the TT from them but I love it. My jeep is 5000 my camper is 4300 yeah so it is too close. Right now I am going to tow with an chevy astro van (6000) and start looking for a new truck. Thanks again for your help. P.S. My husband and I are new to this. We traded up from a old pop up. Like I said, my dealer was not so great and our demo was 1 hour long ,if that.


----------

